# Big drum and goobers



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So, I figured I would try something new and go fishing after work... threw out and had a seat. Along comes a nice family, the kid stops, grabs my pole and starts shaking. The mom does not really care and lets him continue until I bring out the camera for posting on here just to emphasize how much I despise goobers. I don't know why folks always want to stop and mess with my stuff. The other day a grown man stopped and grabbed my line to inspect it and then continued on without a word. Perhaps I am just a goober magnet. After that I caught a fishy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WTH is wrong with parents now a days?? Nice drum though.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude thats a bruiser....nice work with the goobers and the drum lol.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Goobers and Offspring*

I hit the surf before they get up. Fish until I see traffic, then come home. :whistling: C2


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

think she sent tha kid over to be able to meet ya, she looks kinda hot in pic! But i no, all that baggage spoils the deal!! Nice fish


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> think she sent tha kid over to be able to meet ya, she looks kinda hot in pic! But i no, all that baggage spoils the deal!! Nice fish


And you thought you were the only one fishing that spot............ :whistling:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I may have let her jerk on my rod if there were no kids....nice drum!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I may have let he jerk on my rod if there were no kids....nice drum!


lol, i didn't know you're into that kind of thing. Whatever floats your boar.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I may have let _*her*_ jerk on my rod if there were no kids....nice drum!


Fixed that for you:thumbsup:


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Fixed that for you:thumbsup:


Nice!


----------



## dondford (Feb 26, 2012)

That is a nice fish.
Where were you fishing? 
D


----------

